# How many Trick or Treaters will you get on Halloween?



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

We're gearing up for close to 700. Last year we topped 600 and the year before was close to that. Being a Saturday and no Friday night football, we think it will be higher. The weather is "iffy" right now but I think we'll be okay.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

We average around 300. This year, there are several organized activities going on so I don't know if that will affect the numbers or not.


----------



## Smiter (Sep 23, 2009)

Jdubbya, wow.. that is a huge number you had in the past.
Madame.. that is a lot too.

I guess it really matters were one lives.. and the demographics. I have friends who say they are lucky if they get 10, and some even say none. I am just glad and excited to see how many I get this year. I am counting the pops prior to the day... and at the end.. will see how many are left. That will give me my number... or close to it.


----------



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

140?....160 2 yrs ago...120 last year... used to be 20 before we started decorating..


----------



## Crazytrain83 (Oct 1, 2009)

We've gone from 30 to 50 to 78 in the last 3 years. We've prepped 100 treat bags, but we'll have a few more sacks of candy bars on hand just in case.

As mentioned above... I think a lots going to depend on Ma Nature.


----------



## lodesl (Sep 26, 2009)

*Lots I hope!*

Each year we get about 400. We buy full size Pixie Stix and Blow Pops to hand out to each TOT every year so between the decorated yard and the candy, we always have lots. Our neighbors usually get about 60-75 kids, though.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

We get around 50, and that's really small groups at 'long-ish' intervals so it seems like not a lot . We look to be the only house in the neighborhood that will be decorated, so we should be like a magnet! But, our immediate area has long time residents and the kids seem to have grown now. That takes a toll on the numbers. Some neighborhoods are chock full of kids. Ten years ago we were, but not anymore. Maybe we'll push 75, if we're lucky. This is yet another reason why I haven't comitted to doing a full blown walk through.



Dan


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Upwards of 40 if we're lucky. Goes in cycles. Hope for the best (& no rain! Everybody, "_No Rain, No Rain, No Rain..."_)


----------



## Ogma (Oct 23, 2008)

We had over 1,000 last year and we're expecting more this year because word has gotten out about our yard (and some of the others in our neighborhood, as well).


----------



## halloweenbarb (Jun 9, 2008)

last year on halloween night we had 555. This year, I ve had a radio interview, and the news is going live from my house on the night before, I also have my haunt listed on kijiji (like craigs list) under the community events section. and group on f/b ,soooo I think I may get swamped!
and I also say ' please no rain, please no rain please no rain!!!


----------



## Gothikim (Jul 25, 2005)

We're expecting 300-350 this year. I'm probably going to have an extra candy stash to accomodate 400 just in case the weather is good and the lamo "fall festivals" don't draw well. 

2008 sucked because of Fri night football (which is King in Texas!), and we had maybe 180. 2007 was our best year with about 330. Before we started decorating we'd have 60 or so.

When Hween is on a weekday, the churches have their fall festivals and truck-or-treat on the preceeding weekend, and aren't usually in direct competition with us haunters. However, many of them are directly competing with us this year, so I'm curious to see how it shakes out...


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

Ogma said:


> We had over 1,000 last year and we're expecting more this year because word has gotten out about our yard (and some of the others in our neighborhood, as well).


Lol.. I think you took all of the TOTs for the whole San Fernando Valley. I get about 10 and I usually have to stand on my lawn to get those. 

Is evergreen up on the hill. I only ask because I grew up in Glendale and we would hear stories about how the homeowners in the hills of Glendale and Burbank would give full size candy bars and $20 bills. So all of the kids (myself included) would convince their parents to drive around looking for these elusive candy bars and $20s .


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

propmistress said:


> Lol.. I think you took all of the TOTs for the whole San Fernando Valley. I get about 10 and I usually have to stand on my lawn to get those.
> 
> Is evergreen up on the hill. I only ask because I grew up in Glendale and we would hear stories about how the homeowners in the hills of Glendale and Burbank would give full size candy bars and $20 bills. So all of the kids (myself included) would convince their parents to drive around looking for these elusive candy bars and $20s .


I don't think that is restricted to just Glendale. Kids always tell these urban legends to each other. I lived in Washington as a kid and I would hear the exact same story. But, who knows I am sure that there is someone out there that hands out 20's.


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

yardhauntjunkie said:


> But, who knows I am sure that there is someone out there that hands out 20's.


As the entire Halloween Forum as my witness.... If I ever win the lotto jackpot, I will hand out $20s to TOTs and their parents. Until then TOTs have to be happy with a pencil and a piece of candy. 

However since I only get 5- 10 trick or treaters a year, I can almost afford to hand out $20s now.

Then we will see how many trick or treaters I have next year.


----------



## Jaba (Oct 27, 2009)

When I was a kid when I decorated our old house. Im guessing we got around 80-100 maybe more im kinda unsure. Al tho Our neighborhood connected with like 100 other ones, and the numbers would be different every year. But i remember going so freaking far when I was tricker treating as a kid. Unfortunately I haven't seen many kids come trick or treating around us. Even tho there is alot of kids in the neighborhoods next to ours. I'll find out how many we get next year when I get to first decorate the house again in 7 years. Sadly I was to late to get started this year ><


----------



## Homestead Haunt (Jun 15, 2006)

We had about 2700 TOTers in 2007, we took last year off from our display and still had about 250. There is a chance of rain this year so it's hard to say. Weather permitting, we will see over 2000.


----------



## SeaHoCaptain (Oct 10, 2009)

I was an Army brat. Living on military installations there was no shortage of ToT. I always remember being out for hours on end and bags of candy. I dont remember my parents decorating much but they always made us great costumes! Old timers will remember an old McDonalds commercial with talking, walking trash cans? We were them one year and not only did we scarf up on ToT candy but other kids as they passed dropped candy (ok trash too) in the openings. We had a big score that year.

Where I live now this is only our second Halloween. It's a big neighborhood but we are way back on a dead end. Last year our neighbors all told us "You will be lucky to get a dozen, they dont come down this far". That didnt deter us and we still went all out, while the rest of the street looked pretty empty. Had over 45 and were very pleased. 

I'm a firm believer kids have no problem coming up to the homes that its clear they are invited and might get something good and they pass the word along as they haunt through the night. I'm hoping those that made the trek last year will be back and hopefully bring more. Planning for 75 with high hopes.

David


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

Zero.  I love where I live, but sometimes I wish I lived in a neighborhood or town.


----------



## Smiter (Sep 23, 2009)

Wow, Ogma.. over 1000 TOT's!!!
And Homestead Haunt .. the numbers you put up are insane!
How do you give treats to that many??!!

Congratulations everyone! Hope all the TOT's.. and yourselves are safe for the holiday!


~Smiter~


----------



## Doc Doom (Oct 7, 2009)

Last year we topped 1,500 and we're expecting even more this year.


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

We usually get about 500-600 in the past years at in my neighborhood. However I am just costuming at my friends house and it is a little quieter at 200-300. I just hate the fact that only about 20 kids are neighbors.


----------



## stuarts1031 (May 16, 2003)

Wow! We get about 125 or so depending on weather. I live in Bergen County, NJ, a suburban community with commuters to NYC. We live a bit off the beaten path. The street that goes past the grammer school gets multi-hundreds. I thought we should have a sign that says "two blocks away - Great Trick or Treating", but like things to spread by word of mouth. We have a nice yard cemetery (40 tombstones), flying crank ghost, lights on the tombstones, etc. Looks nice, but parents are lazy these days and don't want to walk many blocks. Some come in vans and the kids go back and forth as the vans move down the street. I think that those mothers probably don't get any exercise. My kids used to complain, "can't we quit now?" as they were lead from one block to another. "Time is candy" I said and moved them along from house to house. Both are in college now and dedicated Halloweeners. "Dad, my roommate objects to the rat under my bed". Gotta love it!
Stuart


----------



## Shattered (Sep 23, 2007)

I wish I could break 50. I live in a huge neighborhood, but on average we get about 30-40 ToTs.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 18, 2008)

Normally get 100-150. I've expanded my haunt to the backyard and have posted flyers on doors, so I'm thinking closer to 300 this year.

Time to get more candy...


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

I don't know what to expect. Word is getting out about our yard haunt. We opted to do goodie bags this year, and we've made 230 of them. Then we have extra loose candy and goodies. So, we'll see. PLUS we have the GA/FLA football game to compete with on Halloween... which I find ridiculous! Unless you have a child playing for one of the teams, then you should be out ToT with your other kids.


----------



## netsirk (Oct 6, 2004)

We had 568 last year, and we got 550 bars this year...plus the leftover snack packs in our cupboard we'll dip into if needed


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

Probably about 15-20.


----------



## Ogma (Oct 23, 2008)

propmistress said:


> Is evergreen up on the hill. I only ask because I grew up in Glendale and we would hear stories about how the homeowners in the hills of Glendale and Burbank would give full size candy bars and $20 bills. So all of the kids (myself included) would convince their parents to drive around looking for these elusive candy bars and $20s .


No hill. We're closer to the airport.

Supposedly there are some homes in Toluca Lake that give out full-size bars...


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

and so the urban legend continues....


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm making 300 bags but will have extra candy on hand.


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

I expect maybe 20 or so. Too many "Fall Festivals" and two malls to compete with. I'll buy enough candy for about 50 though. And after Halloween gain 10 lbs. from the 2 lbs. of leftovers!!!!


----------



## Doc Doom (Oct 7, 2009)

propmistress said:


> and so the urban legend continues....


While not $20.00, when I lived in the desert near Palm Springs I gave a kid a $5.00 bill. Seing as he was the first (and only ) TOT we had in 12 years. I had no candy and no smaller bills.


----------



## theicewitch (Oct 2, 2008)

in a town of 2500 people including the retirement home... we get over 300 kids every year.


----------

